# SureFlap not working



## abshall (Jan 8, 2011)

Hiya,

I bought a new SureFlap and had it installed a few days ago. I'm really struggling with it and can't seem to get it to recognise my cats.

I've followed the instructions, but not sure if I am missing something.

Put full charged batteries into it, press the memory button until the red light flashes every couple of seconds. The catch drops down and the the light continues to flash. When the cat comes through the flap, the red light flashes much quicker while it's in the tunnel bit. Then it just carries on flashing every couple of seconds. The catch doesn't move. If I put my hand over the sensor bits, it does exactly the same... so I'm guessing it's not recognising the cats at all.

The door is a wooden lined door full of insultation. No metal in it. The cat chips are 15 numbers long... I'm not what else to do!

Any suggetions?

Thanks,

Abi


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I dont have a sureflap ,but have you set the flap to "learn chip" mode.Sorry if this is a bit obvious :lol:


----------



## abshall (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks for the message, but yeah the 'memory' button is what is pressed to learn the chip.

It sounds so simple to use, I wonder if I've just got a broken one.

Thanks again,

Abi


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

May want to check the brand of chip your cats have to the brands that the flap recognises- may not recognise the brand/manufacturer of the chip.Either that maybe its just faulty?


----------



## abshall (Jan 8, 2011)

It says it recognises all 15 digit microchips... which mine all have...  Not looking good. Having to leave it open at the moment and have already have 2 visitors  I'm wondering if it is broken.... 

Thanks for the reply,

Abs


----------



## CatLoverK (Jan 4, 2011)

Try contacting them, I've heard their customer service is excellent, you may have a faulty one which they'll replace.

Phone them in the morning instead of wasting hours trying to fix it, also if it's not broke you can double check your doing everything right.

Let us know how you get on, I'm always interested to hear about experiences with companies.


----------



## abshall (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, I will do. Well, I've emailed already and will phone tomorrow am. I've also heard their customer service is excellent. I was just checking if anybody else had any suggestions or experience with the same problem, as SureFlap customer services aren't open at weekends.

Thanks for your post 

Abs


----------



## Jamie F (May 6, 2011)

Hi all...just wanted to say that I purchased Sureflap microchip flap...installed it, catch did work...after reading forum I emailed sureflap, they immediatly sent diagnostic test to me and replied to emails promptly....removed from door and had look inside and there seemed to be an internal problem with the catch...emailed again, Sureflap sent me replacement flap which arrived next day along with the test and it works perfectly...brilliant cat flap...keeping out neighbours cat so far unlike old infared cat flap.
Syreflap customer service is second to none....thanks Sureflap!!!:smile:


----------

